# Perry, GA W/M



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

scrappy 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog 
Perry Animal Shelter, Perry, GA 
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About scrappy This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Perry Animal Shelter 
Perry, GA 
478-988-2816


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Scrappy was rescued from very poor living conditions. He was very thin and positive for hook and tape worms. He may have been a house pet. but was living outside. He is good with other dogs and children. He had people of various ages living in his home. We are not sure how he is with cats yet.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this guy back up.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

So scared!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

It looks like his ears would be up if not scared.


----------

